# training help!!!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

so i just got my pack equipment (thank you rex!) and now i'm back to concentrating on training. 
been walking about 1/2 mile at a time without any equipment on. and it hasn't been as often as i'd like, or as long as i'd like. i will only have the equipment on milky way for now... until moonbeam grows into hers. milky way was born in january 2009. and it's cold here... usually 15 to 25 F during the day.
any advice on training? here's what i'm thinking:
*day 1 & 2= walk same length with saddle
*day 3 & 4= add panniers (with paper balls to fill out) 
*day 5 to 15= lengthen walks steadily
*day 16+ = add water bottles steadily
and then once i get her used to a good amount of wieght i will lengthen the walks more. but this is all weather permitting of course.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I pack llamas and training is very similar. Get them used to the harness and always put it on when going out. When they stop complaining about the the harness put the panniers on and put something light in them, small pillows work great. Then increase weight and water bottles work good as does small sand bags. Just progress through each stage as they master them without a major fuss. Good luck ...you will like packing !!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you. i love just walking with them! i can't wait til summer to go on some real trips!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

If they are bottle raised then it should be a snap! My when my wether was big enough, and started I training him he learned to pack in about a weak! Your training methods sound great.


----------

